# Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!



## Simon_PCfreak (24. April 2009)

*Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand eine gute Gaming-Tastatur empfehlen?

Sollte guten Anschlag haben und belechtet sein.

Wie sieht es mit dem Logitech Media Keyboard 600 aus?

Danke!

mfg

Simon


----------



## niLe (24. April 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*

Verzichte auf den Beleutungsnippes (gibts das überhaupt für 20€?) und nimm die K2 aus dem Zack


----------



## nulchking (24. April 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*

Hab auch ne Logitech Media Tastatur und bin zufrieden ^^
Finde den Tastenanschlag angenehm weich, und ansonsten auch alles super xD
Hat zwar keine Makros aber ist ja egal, meine hat glaub ich 15 bei Satte gekostet.


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (25. April 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*

danke! ersma, habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen für mich?


----------



## rancer (25. April 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*

Ich benutze seit 2 Jahren die etwas abgespeckte Version der Logitech 600 und bin total zufrieden damit; auch wenn ich mir heute die 600 wegen dem Drehrad kaufen würde.


----------



## henning (26. April 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*

Soweit ich weiß ist in deinen Preisrahmen die logitech media 600 Tastatur die beste Gamer Tastatur.


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (27. April 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*

ok, danke!

PS:wer noch Vorschläge hat, der kann die auch noch posten!


----------



## Zoon (28. April 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Eingabegeräte - Tastaturen - Cherry eVolution STREAM XT Corded MultiMedia Keyboard


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Eingabegeräte - Tastaturen - Cherry CyMotion Expert Combo

Letztere ist baugleich mit der Raptor K2, nur dass du nicht 10 € Aufpreis für den Namen Raptor bezahlen musst.


----------



## feivel (28. April 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*

ich würde zu der cherry stream greifen, die ist wirklich 1a


----------



## somn (29. April 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*



feivel schrieb:


> ich würde zu der cherry stream greifen, die ist wirklich 1a



die habe ich mir auch vor 2-3 wochen geleistet, würd sie mir sofort nochmal kaufen, tolle qualität und echt schick. aber man muss eben auch auf die flachen tasten stehen!


----------



## feivel (30. April 2009)

*AW: Suche Gaming-Tastatur für 20 Euro!!!*

von der verarbeitung eben empfinde ich sie wirklich als eine der besten tastaturen auf dem markt,..hab lange mit der gearbeitet. notebook tastaturen muss man halt mögen ja


----------

